# do your kids get their toe hairs trimmed?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I keep my boys feet trimmed. I like a nice tight paw!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, I can't stand the fuzzy hairs... I think it's unsightly, personally... I would have someone show you how


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup. I trim GRINCH FEET as often as I can!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i try to trim Rosco's, but he wont let me near his feet. He starts to bite at his paws when their wet, if i dont trim them.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd like tips on trimming as well--Brady is slipping more and more on our wood floor.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

I also think the fuzzy toes are super cute! I used to take pictures of my dog's when I lived with my parents -- I love the term grinch feet! So perfect!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I trim ours as well though not as often as I use to.


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

I like a neat dog, so I do ears, feet and tail but leave whiskers on. Here's a good tutorial that a good friend of mine put together a few years ago..

http://www.pvgrc.org/grooming/


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I've always trimmed their feet. I had to sit on my old guy, but the new lil' guy doesn't mind.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep.....all feet stay trimmed here. I really think "neat feet" are so cute! :lol:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

i call them mushroom feet... It drives me nuts when there fur is long like that so they are kept trimmed.....


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

This is also known as "slipper feet". I hate long hair on my dog's feet - I too like a nice tight paw. I trim on a regular basis.

One thing that I do regularly is to trim the hair under the foot - it makes it so they don't bring in as much dirt. I have a pair of the curved scissors, which makes it easier to trim around the pads. 

I love to see my goldens trimmed and frankly grooming is therapeutic to me. I find myself happy when I have my ipod on and start grooming away. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have to keep Beau's hair trimmed as he has alot of problems getting up and down. Bama's is coming in really slow so I only have had a little trim.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

We trim bottom of paw but still learning how to trim top. Katie slips if we don't keep bottom of paw trimmed. We use an electric shaver purchased at PetCo and it works great.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I trim slipper feet regularly. It keeps ice and debris from sticking to their feet and it helps with their ability to get traction on smooth or slippery surfaces.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I trim also, it is not always real pretty when I am done but after a day or two it looks better, I'm still learning. My main thing is to keep the hair on the bottom of her feet trimmed because of snow and ice. 

And Tinkerbell must want it done because she'll lay and let me do the hair on her feet, but she won't let me touch her nails.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I also do both trim the nail and their paws, Jack don't need much trimming Rusty however does. They let me do it and it does keep my floors a lot cleaner



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Yep.....all feet stay trimmed here. I really think "neat feet" are so cute! :lol:



I totally agree! My son calls 'em "sprouts" when the hairs start to peek up between the toes!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

goldenmomof3 said:


> I love to see my goldens trimmed and frankly grooming is therapeutic to me. I find myself happy when I have my ipod on and start grooming away. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


That sounds nice and relaxing!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I have all hard surfaces in my house and I trim Fergie's foot fur to keep him from sliding around so much. If you like his Grinch feet, maybe you could just trim up the area on the underside around his pads. 

I've tried two ways and seem to have to do it about every 3 weeks: 

1) With a small pair of scissors. This worked well, but I was really concerned I was going to snip his pads by accident or poke him with the pointy tip. you may want to use a pair of blunt nosed scissors if you try this way and just go slowly if he's wiggly to avoid cutting him.

2) A pair of trimmers. This was far superior. I was still careful to not cut him by staying just above the pads, but it was easy and over before he got ansy. I had to let him get used to the buzzing before I started, but I think the noise actually lulled him after a while as did playing with his paws (which he likes). 

Since he's still a little tyke, he doesn't have really Grinchy feet yet, but I did take just a bit off around the outer fringe of his foot. Someone posted a great link to how to clean up a foot yesterday, but this is the speedy way of giving them a bit more traction. Speaking of which... I think it's time for a trim!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Sunny won't let me fiddle with her toes, so she's got hairy toes. Guessing she's ticklish?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i do layla's weekly, we trim nails every 3rd day, but shave her feet & toes out every Tuesday. they look so great & it keeps my floors clean...


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

maiapup said:


> I like a neat dog, so I do ears, feet and tail but leave whiskers on. Here's a good tutorial that a good friend of mine put together a few years ago..
> 
> http://www.pvgrc.org/grooming/


WOW that was an excellent tutorial!!! Thanks so much. I never dreamed it was so involved, OMGosh. I really need to learn this skill because I LOVE those tight looking feet. Your friend really does an outstanding job!!


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I have to say that was an amazing tutorial as well!! exceptionally well done indeed! I've been doing Ambers feet,earsand groin area(due to rash) as far as grooming for the last few months as it's needed each week when I clip her nails, clean her ears out good...etc This tutorial on the other hand made her look GOOD! I had no real clue how to groom her ears properly so she had decent looking ears but the hair was long and all the same length as I had no idea you had to use the thinning shears to do all the work as I was only cleaning up the outline and inner ear area. She looks absolutely amazing and now she sits still much better for me as I'm using the trimmers less(only on her feet pads). My wife actually asked me tonight when she came in from work(I had the day off so did Ambers ears, feet, under the feet, groin, chest and neck piece, and bathed her) if I took her to the groomers today as she looked that different and good! Her feet are actually even noticably better with trimming the toe hair properly. While the tutorial was slightly overwhelming if you never attempted any grooming before, with some practice and taking your time, it worked very well and all came together once I started. I also found it was actually relaxing to both Amber and me as she started falling asleep while I was doing her ears(she loves her ears massaged).
I just want to thank whoever posted that tutorial!
Phil & Amber


----------

